# Testing out marbles with PFS



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

Check out the video I made today.




Those 5/8 marbles really plink the cans nicely.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Good shooting!
Looks like you're having fun


----------



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

Nice,Nice...Nice! I enjoyed it.. Good shooting

RR


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

Looks like you and the PFS get along together really well. Sounds like the dogs are getting in on the action.


----------

